# SSRI's and Advil/Tylenol/Aleve



## habsfan31 (May 29, 2010)

I just found out that it could be dangerous to take Advil, tylenol or aleve with an antidepressant. It could increase the risk of stomach bleeding or even serotonin syndrome. Is that true? Im on 20mg of lexapro, and take two advils about 5 times a week for leg pain. Haven't noticed any problems, but now im worried. Can this lead to a problem, and are there other alternative pain medications available that are safe to take with an SSRI.


----------



## socialbuttrfly (Jun 13, 2011)

Hello, I am a pharmacist and I also happen to take an SSRI...you are correct about the warning with SSRIs and NSAIDs and increased risk for GI bleed. I am not aware of an increase in serotonin syndrome, although I could be wrong. I still take ibuprofen and tylenol when I need it...sometimes 800mg at a time. The risk is there, but it's not a guarantee it will happen. That's not to say you shouldn't be aware of the signs of an upper GI bleed which would include vomiting bright red blood or a coffee ground material, or stools that appear dark and tarry. If this were to happen you would need to see a doctor right away. Also tylenol carries a much less risk for GI bleed since it's not technically an NSAID...so take tylenol if you can. Also taking Ibuprofen with food will also decrease your risk for GI bleed, as well as avoiding alcohol when you take NSAIDS. PM me if you have any more questions.


----------

